# What Is A Good 22-250 Rifle To Get?



## RobD (Jan 23, 2012)

I have bought myself a few handguns over the last couple of years and now looking at possibly getting a 22-250 rifle. A nice smaller caliber rifle with a long range and ammo that can be found easy enough. There seems to be a good size price difference between brands. I want a good, trustworthy rifle. It don't need to be the top of the line model, but I also dont want the bottom of the barrel rifle, just a nice one for the money. 

I also have seen some with the rifling of 9, 12, and I think 14 or 16. With this rifle, what rifling will I want? I know the different riflings are for the different weight bullets but will say a 12 be a good all around barrel? I would like to try prairie dog hunting sometie as well as other longer range shooting to, whether targets or varmints. Let me know what you guys all think.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## dick471 (Jan 15, 2012)

I shoot both a Ruger No.1 and a Remington 700 Var in 22-250. Both are great.


----------

